# EA



## Doyle Roe (Jan 1, 2018)

I am a EA trying to be raised. I drive truck and find studying to be quite difficult any ideas would be great

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Jan 2, 2018)

Does your jusidiction give you a cypher/ritual book or is it all by ear?


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thats a tough situation. The only thing I can think of in this scenario for you to turn in and be passed wpuld be to learn by cell maybe with a headset or bluetoothed in so you dont get pulled over or whatever. I wonder if one of your mentors would do that?


----------



## Doyle Roe (Jan 2, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Thats a tough situation. The only thing I can think of in this scenario for you to turn in and be passed wpuld be to learn by cell maybe with a headset or bluetoothed in so you dont get pulled over or whatever. I wonder if one of your mentors would do that?



Thankyou


Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 2, 2018)

Driving is perfect... if you have a ritual book... I leaned all of my early charges driving...


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 3, 2018)

If you're referring to a state's GL Masonic cipher book (red book in OK) Bro. Bloke, in Oklahoma, we couldn't purchase that until raised. If referring otherwise, my apologies if you are aware of something I'm not.  When I joined, I assumed all ritual, categorical lectures, etc were the same from Honolulu to Bangor, Maine. I also assumed there was some sort of audio medium you could buy to help in this situation but turns out I was wrong lol.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I also assumed there was some sort of audio medium you could buy to help in this situation but turns out I was wrong lol.



Record your own voice saying a line, then a space of quite time long enough to say the line aloud.  Then the next line.  Again and again until you have the entire proficiency.  Play it in the truck while you are alone.  Speak the lines aloud during the blank time.  Destroy the recording when you have memorized the entire proficiency.  Do the same for your next one.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 3, 2018)

That's an option but could be conceived as a violation of the EA obligation...maybe, if deleted, no biggie but if it got lost etc. Idk, a bit of a gray area there.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 3, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> That's an option but could be conceived as a violation of the EA obligation...maybe, if deleted, no biggie but if it got lost etc. Idk, a bit of a gray area there.



Yes.  There are specific words you shouldn't even put in such a recording.  Plus the exact rules of each jurisdiction vary.  What I described is allowed in many states as long as specific words are left out.  In other states, I start to mumble so you can't quite make out what I said.  Maybe there was a comment about enforce-ability; maybe there wasn't in my mumbles.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 3, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Yes.  There are specific words you shouldn't even put in such a recording.  Plus the exact rules of each jurisdiction vary.  What I described is allowed in many states as long as specific words are left out.  In other states, I start to mumble so you can't quite make out what I said.  Maybe there was a comment about enforce-ability; maybe there wasn't in my mumbles.


Lol, that's a good idea. It's enough to remind you but confusing enough to eavesdroppers. I can dig that haha.


----------



## Keith C (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome Brother.

I learn better from hearing than by reading and asked about this method when I was learning the EA degree and Business of the Lodge for my sign-off to run for JW.  It is a grey area to be sure, but we have a ritual book and I was told it _might_ be ok to record and respond in the manner described except for the words in code in the book.  Luckily I was able to attend enough degrees and work with other brothers to not have to use that method.  I still am not sure if it is really OK, as to me it seems to violate the Oath and Obligation I took.


----------



## Overworked724 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Brother...

Same for me...memorization work NEVER came easy for me and I am also working towards my next step in the journey.  My mentor is discussing my 2nd degree for sometime in March, but I'm not too concerned.  The way I approached the memorization is  the same way my Dad helped me memorize the 50 states and their capitals when I was in grade school (true story!) 

50 states - 50 days.  One state/capital per day.  Repeat 10x per day. 
Day 1: Colorado/Denver (x10)
Day 2: Colorado/Denver + New Mexico/Santa Fe (x10)
Day 3: Colorado/Denver + New Mexico/Santa Fe + Montana/Helena (x10)
etc.

You can modify this as needed for your EA proficiency - but replace states/capitals with the content needed to be learned .

Make it fun...not challenging.  The journey is a lifetime.  If you are driving...then build on your memorization work a bit at a time...and repeat (privately in your mind) as often as you can during the day.  This way you need not bring any materials with you...simply memorize each bit and build your foundation sentence by sentence (stone by stone).    You'll find that within 2 weeks, you will start 'glossing over' the earlier content as you review it in your mind since you are already so familiar with it - it simply cannot be forgotten. 

In this way - you can plan very clearly when you will be 'completed' with the memorization work.  Another thing - the more you become familiar with the content, the more enlightening it will become.  I can't help but continually be reminded of my first degree and what an incredible experience it was...always makes me smile.  =-)

Enjoy the trip - don't sweat the time it takes to learn it.  You'll find it is easier to learn this way - and it allows you to 'build over time' the content for your proficiency.  By the time you are ready to do it, it will be like breathing.

Good luck!  I know you will do great.

Julian
(Currently EA, Entered 12/15/2017)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

All great ideas. I used to go over and over the work while driving.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 22, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> 50 states - 50 days. One state/capital per day. Repeat 10x per day.
> Day 1: Colorado/Denver (x10)
> Day 2: Colorado/Denver + New Mexico/Santa Fe (x10)
> Day 3: Colorado/Denver + New Mexico/Santa Fe + Montana/Helena (x10)
> ...



That's close to how I do it.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 22, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> Hi Brother...
> 
> Same for me...memorization work NEVER came easy for me and I am also working towards my next step in the journey.  My mentor is discussing my 2nd degree for sometime in March, but I'm not too concerned.  The way I approached the memorization is  the same way my Dad helped me memorize the 50 states and their capitals when I was in grade school (true story!)
> 
> ...



This is how I do it. I used to learn by phrase... now by sentence... but sometimes I can even lock in a paragraph quickly. That's not something I could do as an EA... but most successful people will always break it down to small sections.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2018)

I simply memorized sentence by sentence.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> I simply memorized sentence by sentence.



Plenty of the sentences are so L O N G I think the ritual authors spent a lot of their college years drinking beer and singing songs in both Latin and German, because both languages have a history of very large numbers of clauses per sentence, some so involved completing a sentence is like unwinding a cable to go fishing behind a slow boat in a practice called trolling.

Yeah, like that.  Sometimes even more.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 23, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Plenty of the sentences are so L O N G


True! The way that I memorize is the old fashioned grind but this works best for me.


----------



## canance07 (Jun 17, 2018)

Bro. Get the Freemasons for dummies and get the version that you can listen to while you drive. Someone suggested this to me and it helped a lot. Keep traveling.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

